# Underrated arias which deserve more attention



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

1) Meco all´altar (Polione's aria from Norma)





2) Liberamente or Piangi (Odabella's more lyrical aria from Attila)





3) Rammenta Chi Sei (Arsace's aria from Semiramide)





4) Deh Ti Ferma! (Assur's aria from Semiramide)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

while we're at it, pretty much all of Rossini's bass and contralto roles deserve more attention (they are far more interesting than anything he wrote for soprano or tenor)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Although del Monaco kind of takes over from Tebaldi, it is still quite beautiful and special.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

"Lina, pensai ch'un angelo" from Verdi's STIFFELIO is a haunting aria that I love and think should be better known:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena Souliotis - Sono all'ara - Straniera - Bellini - 1971


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Klytemnestra's aria from Elektra





Non temer, d'un basso affetto (Rossini's L'assedio di Corinto)


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Nothing more need be said!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

some aria from Cavalleria Rusticana. not sure of the name





Cortigiani, vil razza dannata (Rigoletto)


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

My second-favorite tenor aria (my first being the much better known "Fra poco a me recovero" from LUCIA DI LAMMERMOOR):


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A. Catalani, LORELEY

*Elena Souliotis* - Ove son... Donde vengo... E dove vado


----------

